# Klunker Tire Suggestions?



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Between work, family and funds, I'm making slow progress on my Klunker tribute. Should be squirting paint on Monday or Tuesday if the weather cooperates.

https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61972

So anyway, it's time to start thinking about tires!

What do folks suggest?

I'd prefer something without gaudy advertisements on the sidewalls -- i.e. plain black. I'd also like to be able to ride Michigan single-track with my kids too.

Here are a couple that I'm thinking about:

*Cheng Shin Tire 26 x 2.125 C693* Blackwall










*Kenda K816 Smoker* (not completely sure these are plain black?)


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

You might take a look at the Hutchinson Python 2.3. I have a pair that are all black. The tread is not rounded at the outer edges so their weak point is hard cornering on the road, but their tread pattern looks fairly retro, and they're relatively light.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Cheng Shin would be the closest to the Uniroyal and Carlisle knobbies the "founding fathers" rode in the 70s. Personally I like modern tread, if you want black sidewalls it's nothing a fat permanent marker can't fix ;-).


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

been thinking about ordering a pair of 26x2.125 Felt Berm Masters to check out......i like the profile of the 2.4 Maxxis Holy Rollers but yes- they have to many logos for my taste as well.


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

cheng shins are the only remaining 'correct' tire available with the old original pattern
Gary held his fastest time on repack with a set that were cut down to have center square knobs (1-2-1-2) and outer diagonals facing the same direction for braking. I cut mine down to have the same for the front and multi directional diagonals on the rear - many hours !!
now you know


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

repackpioneer said:


> cheng shins are the only remaining 'correct' tire available with the old original pattern
> Gary held his fastest time on repack with a set that were cut down to have center square knobs (1-2-1-2) and outer diagonals (2-3-2-3)facing the same direction for braking. I cut mine down to have the same for the front and multi directional diagonals on the rear (2-3-2-3) - many hours
> now you know


Wow, that's an interesting bit of history -- thanks!

How do the Cheng Shins work for cross-country riding?


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

my latest stroke of genius has geax Blades up front and WTB mutano 2.4 in the rear. lots of color !!


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

better than they look, cut down they were like mutanos only 2.125 - similar knob style tho


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

J_Westy said:


> Wow, that's an interesting bit of history -- thanks!
> 
> How do the Cheng Shins work for cross-country riding?


fine for drifting - pic of CK on Bluebird sporting Ukais with Cheng Shin rubber










My 36 has a Mutano 2.4 in front and a Prowler in back










The Nexus bike I recently sold had Nevegal 2.35s front and rear










My Orange DX 2-speed has Nevegals too


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Felt 'Berm Master' 26x2.125....*

....ordered in a couple to check out-

they look pretty good mounted on a 7x....










side by side with a 'Holy Roller' 2.2....










minimal graphics (one side only!)...










the down side? how about 4 1/2 pounds for a pair......:eekster:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Very interesting topic. I am fixing up an older bike and those Cheng Shins look just like the thing I need. Alan, your bikes are outstanding.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Just to throw a twist in this subject, I'm building a 28" wheeled bike that I'm planning on putting 29er wheels on. Is there anything vintagy looking to fit the 29/700c size?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

keep em dirty and no one will notice


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

surly357 said:


> ....ordered in a couple to check out-
> 
> they look pretty good mounted on a 7x....
> 
> the down side? how about 4 1/2 pounds for a pair......:eekster:


Looks pretty good for sure. Thanks for the pics and the weight


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I vote for the Cheng Shins too. I put them on my '51 Colson, they look great, ride nicely, and definitely give it the period correct look if that's what you're going for. I'm sure they'd fall off in terms of performance in certain conditions, but I have other bikes for those situations


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

my only beef with the cheng shins is they look juuust a little undersized compared to a genuine uniroyal from back in the day. in my minds eye a klunker needs a little bigger tire for the proportions to look 'just right'


----------



## Cactus Jack (Nov 29, 2005)

For the budget tire.............you can usually find Kenda K-Rads on the cheap......found some for my klunker based Elgin


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

surly357 said:


> my only beef with the cheng shins is they look juuust a little undersized compared to a genuine uniroyal from back in the day. in my minds eye a klunker needs a little bigger tire for the proportions to look 'just right'


This was my worry as well, but I decided to go for the Cheng Shin's anyway. $11 each off of the bay (with free shipping), so I figured it was worth a shot.

I was pleasantly surprised that they have a nice big cross-section :thumbsup:


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

J_Westy said:


> This was my worry as well, but I decided to go for the Cheng Shin's anyway. $11 each off of the bay (with free shipping), so I figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that they have a nice big cross-section :thumbsup:


those look really good  appears they've made them a little burlier in the years since i was disappointed and quit buying them, mine don't fill the stays nearly as well :thumbsup:


----------



## repackpioneer (Mar 26, 2007)

I was looking at a Kenda with the same tread style. It is marked 2.125 but it doesn't seem possible, it's just a lot smaller. It has the flat sided hex knobs instead of the ovals and the hex is the original type we used. Maybe Kenda can fatten it up for us ? Until then, it cheng shin.


----------

